# Small Lathe



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a small lathe that works well and doesn't hurt the wallet. My girlfriend wants to make plug style earrings, pens and some other random small things. My cousin offered to give me one of those cheap lathes with the drill attached to it but it has no speed control and is just cheap all around. I'm thinking about the lathe in the picture from grizzly $135 isn't too bad. Is there a better one in this price range? 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9247

thanks, 
Jodie


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm curious to see what other say also. I've been looking at that one but just haven't sprung for it yet.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

It is a fine tool for the type of work you are talking about.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jodiemeglio said:


> Is there a better one in this price range?


I don't have that particular one, but I would say the price is right. It is variable speed (+), plenty of length/swing for what you are wanting to do with it. I have seen them for more $ for sure. Go for it, I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Ordered it today can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Old Wrangler (Jun 15, 2007)

Too late to comment if you already have it ordered. You'll realize it's limits and sell it to move up. The Jet and the Rikon are better machines for another $100 more.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Grizzly was backordered for 2 months! We ended up going to harbor freight and picking this one up. The grizzly one looked like it was better quality but we didn't want to wait anymore.


----------



## Glenmore (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Jodie my brother last year bought me my first lathe for Christmas. It was a Grizzly 8690 model great for pens. Then last summer I bought a Rikon great choice. Got it from wood crafter. I do my heavier work on this one even bought the extension bed for it can turn up to 40" now. The one on the shelf is the Grizzly.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Glenmore*

That Rikon looks like a nice lathe. Post some pictures of your work under your gallery. Pictures say it all. Check my work out in my gallery. Good Luck Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## visteonguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jodie,,, You might want to check out the little lathe on www.homier.com its a small metal lathe but you can also use it for wood working,,,, nice thing about it,,,, you have both the metal and wood working world to play in,,, its a very heavy little lathe so vibration is not a problem,,, and its variable speed makes it usefull for a lot of materials,,, there are forums on the web that talk specifically on lathes this size,,and they post projects they have made on tools this small,, amazing stuff,,,
One nice thing about this thing is it has automatic feed so you can round out your wood with out holding the lathe tool in your hands,,, once ya get it round,, then ya can do your hand work,,,,

I use a larger lathe at work and do some wood turning on it from time to time,,, having that auto feed is nice thing to have,


----------

